# Building a Shelter in a Hurry



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

What can you save on the structure? Are the posts OK or is that where the problem starts? Most horses just want something to stand behind and break the wind.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

You need a free standing run in shelter. If you didn't get heavy snow or winds I would recommend those cloth shelters, but they don't hold up well with lots of snow and need to be dug into the ground a little. You could try a metal roofed carport, but They would have to be secured somehow as they would not withstand small hurricane winds. I would recommend building your own free standing wooden shed, basically, imagine a run in shed that instead of being dug into the ground, it sits on a frame of 4x4s or 2x4s. If your horse is small (15.2 and under) you can get away with 10x10 feet, but if he is a large horse you will want 10x12 or 12x12. I can't find any plans right now, but if you look around online I'm sure you can find some.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If the roof is rotting, then you probably have rotting supports for the roof, too. It's a shame that you cannot hire a roofer--I need to re roof my barn, found the company (bc they did my house roof), but praying in the $11K to get it done!
You probably want corrugated metal. Here's a video to watch, until someone more knowledgeabe posts:




Btw, check out 
SufficientSelf.com
They have a lot of engineers and builders. You can learn to get off of the grid, there, too.
If you join the forum, you can post and see who knows how to do this. =D


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

About.com: http://diygardenplans.com/gableshed/


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

How was your current shelter constructed? Could you just salvage what you can of it, and build one just like it? 

I'm a little perplexed how you could build something safe when you have both hurricane winds and cannot anchor your shelter... sounds like a bad combination =/


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

No chance of salvaging, everything is rotten at one end or any other. It is a really long story but the original shelter was suppose to last a year until I moved. Something happened and I had to stay (first horse died, and three family members died I figured it was a sign I should stay), it lasted 3 years but wasn't lifted off the ground (it sits on the ground no rocks, or anything else. A hurricane ripped the front half of the shingles off the roof, we put back what we could but it was to late, the was leaks every where.

It is made out of stud walls, OSB board (that's not rotten because it has enough preservative that we coated on it) but would be destroyed if we remove. It has survived and not tipped or moved in level 1 hurricanes (our highest rating so far). So wood is heavy enough it doesn't move. 

We though about putting another on ballast (think tiny cement blocks) this time. But I don't know how to build a shed is my problem so I need easy to follow instructions, for at least a 10 by 10 shed (she's a large pony, 14.2/3 hh 800 pounds). I can't get corrugated metal (it's $40 for a 2' by 6' sheet here) but I can get corrugated fiberglass (non splintering) see through or not for $15 a sheet 2' by 8'. A premade 8 by 10 costs $1000 it is just two by fours and OSB and shingles. 

Thanks for all the quick replies and hopefully I haven't contradicted myself in the replies and answered the questions. Where she is staying is going down south quick I just need her out soon. A family member had made for me in exchange for work I did for them, but he had a back injury and can't lift anything over 30 pounds now. If your wondering how the first one was made.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I wonder if you could put down a concrete slab and sink posts into it when its wet? I'm no carpentor, no idea if you could do that... it might not be the sturdiest hing though. I would talk to a contracter and see what they would do and try to find plans for their idea. Or maybe a carpenter will sell you plans to build a shed for what you need?


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

The problem with any quickie repairs is it's going to be wasted money in the end. Take some pictures of it and see what we can come up with.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Concrete is very expensive ($4000 for a 14 by 14 slab for example), contractor quotes are $$$ just to make it let alone materials. Like I said the old hasn't moved in three years and some nasty tropical storms and hurricanes. Don't get confused hurricanes that you guys get in the southern states, we get the lesser left overs, usually no more than 120 km, mostly a lot of rain.

Sorry I think I'll make it more clear. 

Looking for a very much a beginner in anything construction to make a shelter for under $900, in two weeks or less. If there is plans you don't have to buy (no credit cards or paypal) online or else where.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

For a "quick" but not permanent shed...
You need to purchase only pressure treated lumber or exterior grade as this is to be used outdoors in a caustic environment _{horse pee and poop is caustic!}_
Figuring a 10'x10' shed....
*4x4 in the length you need...so say 12' long. You need a little over lap so you can secure your corners together and make walls corners. These will go on the ground, then you will build, place and secure your walls on top of these...
*2x4....you will need to determine what height you want. 
I would recommend a sloped roof so water will run off, so higher in front and lower height in back. So...again 10' and 8' long ones will work.
*OK...you need to make a grid design for you to do this. 
You will pre-make your wall, have someone(s) help you to raise it while you then nail and secure it.
*So..2x4 for a top rail & bottom rail and 2 sides...remember you need to make the front higher than the back. 
*Put supports inside that are vertically every 24". You nail these into top and bottom frame. You will also need at least 1 horizontal board placed between the upright frame pieces (think tic-tac-toe grid). This gives strength to the wall and a place to nail the walls to.
*So...you put up the wall support, now put either thick as possible exterior grade plywood or T-111 to that frame to weather-tite it.

Both sides will be an exact copy of each other. 
Front and back is similar if you are planning on enclosing the whole thing or not, just need to leave a 4' opening in the front section for the horse to enter the structure. *The back wall will be all one height. The front wall would be all one height but higher than the back wall and you then need to tie it all together.
*Your roof you need boards to secure those fiberboard or fiberglass or wood sections to {again a grid pattern}... the 24" is very important as most plywood is 4'x8' sections and it works to secure/nail to, this goes for walls and roof.

You could do with a roof to start with to keep the horse out of the weather and add sides later. You could also just do a 3-sided {back, both sides and roof} structure.

You *are* going to need some muscle power and extra hands though to raise the framed sections up and hold them in place while someone is nailing them together...

I would suggest you ask your "family member" to oversee what you are doing so it is done accurately and right. He may not be able to swing a hammer or lift, but he can use his knowledge to assist you in making accurate cuts and measuring correctly.

Hope that helps some....sounds confusing but really isn't if you just want a solid wall structure....your biggest challenge is making the ends exactly the same heights so you get water/snow run-off...and getting the roof materials up there and secured down.

Good luck.
:wink:


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

we made a "shelter" for around 300.00 for each horse. 
I bought 4 treated posts, (2) were 4x4x12 and (2) were 4x4x10 I bought 4 bags of quik-crete and sunk each post about 2 feet in ground. This meant one side was lower so rain could pour off.
we made a square frame around the top and bottom using 2x4x12
I made the whole thing be 8x12 so i could easily buy the planks and plywood the right length
covered the top with plywood which we coated with preservative, and because i live in a very windy desert i covered the back with vinyl lattice so the holes would allow some wind thru and not pick the whole thing up like wizard of oz.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's the "skeleton" of a run in shed that you could copy and then just put wood around the sides and maybe corrugated fiberglass for the roof? This one is on a metal skid, but you could use 4X4 treated lumber instead and basically just set it up on concrete blocks.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Dreamcatcher the metal one is actually what we decided to do but it wood, I found someone to help me but bad news is I fell on ice patch and hurt my arm badly, doctor doesn't think I will be using it too much for a week or so. It's all different colors, and a slightly sprain, I'm typing this with one hand. So this is going to be fun building it. 

We're going to get a frame, and roof up soon as possible and than work on the walls as I can move my arm better.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You could check Craigslist? Sometimes people sell whole structures for cheap, you just have to disassemble it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Cruiser, I'm going to suggest you get the frame up and wall in two sides first, in an L. This will stiffen the structure and provide some shelter from the winds as long as it's not up against a fence. The horse will move to where it works best with the wind. Horse's don't like to be enclosed as they can't see or smell the enemy they just know is wanting to dine on them. They do like to go into a dark area to escape the bugs, This would give you a little more time to complete the project.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks Saddlebag maybe I'll do that I can make it block the north and west winds (the coldest) and still have protection from the east.

I guess I should point out that I have to block the front to keep her from spending 24h in a "stall" or run in when the weather isn't prefect, she is extremely "wimpy" as we call her and doesn't like weather, the first signs of wind or rain she runs inside and just sticks her nose around the edge. This is the main reason why we need a shelter because she gets a huge attitude when she can't get in, while she does have four trees for wind breaks. 

Other news she's coming home in no more than 2 weeks either way, shelter or not, she does have a wind break from the north with trees. And by March the worst weather is over. I'll deal her mare attitude for the while if needed, as she needs to come home more than anything right now.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Do you have a horse trailer? Can it be put in pasture, blocked up safely (important) and the doors secured open to use until you can do a proper job on a shelter?


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

If you have one, try your local Home Hardware. I bought a 10x16 built shelter on skids and got it delivered for around $900. Alternatively, check Kijiji for someone selling a heavy garden shed or garage type building. Our local Hutterite colonies also construct and deliver buildings at a reasonable price. Spending the extra on something that is properly built will save you lots of money and headache in the long run.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I thought used shed first, turns out no one sells them within a two hour drive. Our two local homehardwares don't sell anything per made and 8'by16' "calf shelter" costs $1500 not including labor or delivery. Sadly I wish I could just spend more money, but I don't even really have the $900, it's borrowed. Business has been bad and hay has gone up to $5.10-$6.00 a bale 30 pounds, so it's eating my money fast. 

I don't live any where near communities that make buildings (you guys are lucky), I live in the Maritimes in the middle of no where. Any one want to come build me one in exchange for lobsters? 

My step father agreed to help as much as he can (cutting/measuring?) but can't lift due to a bad back. 

Thanks guys for the suggestions, more are welcome we haven't gotten wood yet, but hope to have a plan by Monday and have her home by next weekend if possible.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Instant Garages | Northern Tool + Equipment

My neighbor has one of these that's held up to our mountain winters for 4 yrs now. Might be a short term solution though I don't know how you would anchor it to the ground this time of year.

I'm on river bottom land that gets very damp in the spring and from minor flooding from time to time. My barn was actually built sitting on a few telephone poles cut down and spaced every 8 ft. Lifts the sill beams up off the ground by 4-6 inches. Leaves a gap at feet but I bank it with sawdust in the winter so the wind isn't blowing and the snow soon reinforces the wind block.

More farm building plans than you will ever need...

Building Plans

Internet Resources


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

https://www.google.com/#q=building+shelter+with+pallets&biv=i|0;d|eh1Rj2jQ7D-ufM:
Check this out. It was a pretty good, cheap temp shelter. Pallets, panels, tposts and tarp


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

newbierider said:


> we made a "shelter" for around 300.00 for each horse.
> I bought 4 treated posts, (2) were 4x4x12 and (2) were 4x4x10 I bought 4 bags of quik-crete and sunk each post about 2 feet in ground. This meant one side was lower so rain could pour off.
> we made a square frame around the top and bottom using 2x4x12
> I made the whole thing be 8x12 so i could easily buy the planks and plywood the right length
> covered the top with plywood which we coated with preservative, and because i live in a very windy desert i covered the back with vinyl lattice so the holes would allow some wind thru and not pick the whole thing up like wizard of oz.


 keep in mind your frost level in Canada. Posts should be sunk lower than frost. In Iowa we sank 4'


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A structure has to be strong enough to withstand an itchy bum. What I've suggested, Cruiser can use stout framing and sheeting in the two sides well within her budget. The rest can be done later as time and money allows.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> A structure has to be strong enough to withstand an itchy bum. What I've suggested, Cruiser can use stout framing and sheeting in the two sides well within her budget. The rest can be done later as time and money allows.



Yes! Itchy butts! My big draft gelding moved part of the building off the poles where my husband forgot to nail them in. Fortunately he was able fulcrum it back with a big bar. Once it was anchored to the posts it didn't move.

If I remember right the telephone poles were cut into 4 ft sizes. Frost hasn't heaved them yet. Only 6 inches is sticking out of the soil. I've usually got good snow cover that keeps the frost from getting too deep.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey, have news good bad and ugly. 

Good news we found free plans for a shelter (don't worry it will be made of strong, heavy material it isn't going anywhere), and that's about where it ends. 

Bad news, can't get materials until Tuesday.

Ugly news, my mare is home now without much shelter (just the leaky old one) and we're expecting a ice storm the next couple of days. Things blew up on me and it all happened in a half hour. She is fine back here by herself, and loving the attention. 

It's official the only thing I am good at is digging a hole I'm never going to get out of.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> Hey, have news good bad and ugly.
> 
> Good news we found free plans for a shelter (don't worry it will be made of strong, heavy material it isn't going anywhere), and that's about where it ends.
> 
> ...


Do you have a nice warm waterproof sheet or blanket you could put on her for the storm? The worst thing is wet and cold.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

For sure, she'll be wearing a blanket I have two in case and a couple of liners if she needs to change them out. Just makes me feel guilty not having a shelter in line, everything happened so quick it was just a matter of get her home now.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Even a waterproof rain blanket will help keep her dry. Buy a couple of blue tarps and using laths, nail them to the walls of the old shed to wind proof it, or the roof. If lucky they will do until Spring.


----------

